# Amish puppy mill busted



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

An Amish puppy mill was busted Friday on a farm south of Arthur Ill. They seized 55 adults and puppies taking them to the Tuscola and Decatur humane societies. No charges have been filed as of today. Here is the story:

http://www.wandtv.com/global/story.asp?s=8886627


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

No food or water!?!?!?!? The lowest of the low!!!! He should have been arrested on the spot!

Linda


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just can't believe that he thought that there was nothing wrong with the conditions. Thank God they got those poor babies out of there. Jailtime is too good for him and only a small fine, he should be kept in the same conditions as those poor babies where left in.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

All I can say is thank God he was stopped!!!
I should have sent that story to our paper along with my email about designer dog breeders getting front page ads


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, that man was an idiot. There was a story last week about a puppy mill in Pennsylvania where more than 50 dogs were shot. The Governor of PA is a card-carrying member of PETA, and he came out so strong against the criminals who hurt the animals. The Governor took one of his own Golden Retrievers to the press conference.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

This is so heart breaking. And the thing that bothers me the most is before I knew what puppy mills were and how much the Amish are involved I thought they {Amish} we the closest people to God. I just don't get it. Pets are a God given gift.   Sorry guys but this is really a sore subject for me.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (ClaBec Maltese @ Aug 23 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623804


> This is so heart breaking. And the thing that bothers me the most is before I knew what puppy mills were and how much the Amish are involved I thought they {Amish} we the closest people to God. I just don't get it. Pets are a God given gift.   Sorry guys but this is really a sore subject for me.  [/B]


I wouldn t give any religious group any kudos or really expect them (any of them) to be better than anyone else; how about the Jeff whatever-his-name that raped, sodomized and had multiple wives, not to mention molesting children, both male and female? Let's please drop "putting religious groups" on a pedestal. I am so sick of it. 

Sorry if I've offended, but there are just too many incidences of religious groups taking advantage of others.

Cyndi


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Aug 23 2008, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623827


> QUOTE (ClaBec Maltese @ Aug 23 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623804





> This is so heart breaking. And the thing that bothers me the most is before I knew what puppy mills were and how much the Amish are involved I thought they {Amish} we the closest people to God. I just don't get it. Pets are a God given gift.   Sorry guys but this is really a sore subject for me.  [/B]


I wouldn t give any religious group any kudos or really expect them (any of them) to be better than anyone else; how about the Jeff whatever-his-name that raped, sodomized and had multiple wives, not to mention molesting children, both male and female? Let's please drop "putting religious groups" on a pedestal. I am so sick of it. 

Sorry if I've offended, but there are just too many incidences of religious groups taking advantage of others.

Cyndi
[/B][/QUOTE]
Cindi you did not offend me. What I meant by my statement is that I used to see them along country roads in their horse and carraiges and just imagine life without all of the things that we have today. My wording came out wrong. I do not go to church now because of the problems in religions in general. And speaking of that Jett guy. I remember well when it came to surface what he did. I cried like a baby for those women and children. Because I know what their lives have been like and what they have ahead of them. I am a survivor of sexual abuse as a child that lasted over 8 yrs. So please know that by my statement I did not mean "religious" group.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE (ClaBec Maltese @ Aug 23 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623804


> This is so heart breaking. And the thing that bothers me the most is before I knew what puppy mills were and how much the Amish are involved I thought they {Amish} we the closest people to God. I just don't get it. Pets are a God given gift.   Sorry guys but this is really a sore subject for me.  [/B]



There is an Amish community about 40 mile from where I live. I always thought they treated their animals well since they do much of the work and there is such a co-dependence. I was shocked to find out that a large number of puppy mills and auctions are run by the Amish. I hope he gets fined and is prohibited from owning dogs again.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Gail @ Aug 23 2008, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623851


> QUOTE (ClaBec Maltese @ Aug 23 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623804





> This is so heart breaking. And the thing that bothers me the most is before I knew what puppy mills were and how much the Amish are involved I thought they {Amish} we the closest people to God. I just don't get it. Pets are a God given gift.   Sorry guys but this is really a sore subject for me.  [/B]



There is an Amish community about 40 mile from where I live. I always thought they treated their animals well since they do much of the work and there is such a co-dependence. I was shocked to find out that a large number of puppy mills and auctions are run by the Amish. I hope he gets fined and is prohibited from owning dogs again.
[/B][/QUOTE]
So do I Gail. It was such a shock to me when I realised what they did. I guess the word I was looking for earlier was "innocent". They always seemed so innocent in my eyes. But not any longer. We have them moving into my town. And I have seen one family with a seeing eye dog. You do not know how close I have came to asking them whether they breed dogs or not.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (ClaBec Maltese @ Aug 23 2008, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623871


> QUOTE (Gail @ Aug 23 2008, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623851





> QUOTE (ClaBec Maltese @ Aug 23 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623804





> This is so heart breaking. And the thing that bothers me the most is before I knew what puppy mills were and how much the Amish are involved I thought they {Amish} we the closest people to God. I just don't get it. Pets are a God given gift.   Sorry guys but this is really a sore subject for me.  [/B]



There is an Amish community about 40 mile from where I live. I always thought they treated their animals well since they do much of the work and there is such a co-dependence. I was shocked to find out that a large number of puppy mills and auctions are run by the Amish. I hope he gets fined and is prohibited from owning dogs again.
[/B][/QUOTE]
So do I Gail. It was such a shock to me when I realised what they did. I guess the word I was looking for earlier was "innocent". They always seemed so innocent in my eyes. But not any longer. We have them moving into my town. And I have seen one family with a seeing eye dog. You do not know how close I have came to asking them whether they breed dogs or not.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just hope that, regardless of religion or other affiliations, that these puppy mills will be shut down and the people running them prosecuted. I am not anti-religion, per se, but have just read and seen too much about how so many seem to abuse and molest (and in the case of animals: neglect and abuse) under the guise of a particular religious sect, that I just do not trust any of these "groups" simply because they are of one religion or another. 

I think most of us can agree on that. There are, I am sure, a great majority of honorable religions and groups that have nothing whatsoever to do with abusing children, women or animals. And of those good people: In God we trust, that their goodness will override the hate and abuse among the others.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Pam (Aug 2, 2008)

YEAH!


----------

